# Replacing dashboard cupholder on 2002 Allroad



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

Just got a replacement slide-out dashboard cupholder for my Allroad. Anyone know how to remove the old one and replace with the new? Looks like it should be pretty simple, but don't know where to start. As with anything Audi, there is probably a trick you need to know before you start! Thanks for any help on this. If you would rather reply off-list, email is [email protected].


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Bump for BTDT.*

Still looking for guidance. Anyone out there ever pull a dashboard cupholder from C5? Still looking for guidance!


----------



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

I popped the bezel around the cup holder, tray and hazard switch with a small flat head. Then pop the cup holder out and slide the screwdriver into the slots on each side of the top while pulling on the cup holder.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I will try that technique this weekend! Hope it is the same on the Allroad, as the cupholders are a little bit different looking, though the same size.


----------



## donohue (May 7, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Followed your tips and it worked perfectly. Who would have thought that Audi would settle on such a simple technique!!


----------

